# Silly Dry Ice Question



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Probably a silly question, but I didnt really watch Mr. Wizard that much as a kid (looking back, I wish I did though!). Is it safe to put dry ice into fruit punch for that bubbling/fogging effect and then serve to guests? I know its frozen carbon dioxide and I know that the sodas we drink have pressurized carbon dioxide in it so am I safe in assuming that it would not make the drink toxic? My other concerns would be whether or not it adds a flavor to the drink and then how to keep people from coming into contact with the dry ice. If anyone has successfully tried this in the past, any ideals on how to isolate the dry ice inside a punch bowl/cauldron so that there is no accidential contact? Ive done just that in the past and I know it sucks! I really dont want anyone grabbing a ladel full of witches brew and gulping down a chunk of dry ice! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

It will actually carbonate the drink a bit! You will also want a deep bowl or not to fill it up too much or the bubbling will get it everywhere. You want to make sure people don't swallow it, so you may want to put an upside-down colander over the dry ice (especially if you have "that guy" in your group of friends), put it in a cheesecloth or mesh bag for vegetables, or punch holes in a heavy duty tupperware container. Also it's better if you get a big chunk and not the pellets if you can.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It is extremely dangerous if it comes into contact with skin as well... I wouldn't personally use it in anything that would potentially touch a person's mouth or hands. It is done, but the risks of adding it directly to someone's drink are too high in my opinion:



> ADD DRY ICE TO BEVERAGES
> It is OK to put Dry Ice into beverages for drinking as long as the dry ice is food grade. Use 2 to 4 pounds of Dry Ice for each gallon of room temperature punch. Use large pieces of Dry Ice not small pieces. The Dry Ice is heavier than ice and will sink to the bottom. Do not use any regular ice! The Dry Ice will do the cooling and must not be eaten or swallowed. Too much Dry Ice will freeze the beverage so have extra standing by. It will bubble and give off the most fog when the beverage is room temperature. When most of the Dry Ice has sublimated, it will surround itself with ice and float to the top. There is still a small piece of Dry Ice in the center of these ice pieces so do not serve or eat them. Carefully ladle the beverage into drinking glasses without any Dry Ice. Add regular ice to glasses for cooler drinks.





> Caution: Dry ice temperature is -109.3 F. (-78.5 C.) Always handle dry ice with care – wear gloves at all times. Store with plenty of ventilation. If dry ice comes in contact with bare skin, injury similar to a burn will result.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

This happens to be one of those things where it might be very easy to talk myself out of it! The ideal of the dry ice fogging/bubbling in a punch would be so awesome, I just stress over anything that might pose risks to others (potential risks to myself is another story!). Maybe the ultrasonic mister route then?


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

There is an idea to put the dry ice alone in a cylinder or cup with a little warm water, inside the bowl face up, that is taller than the fluid in the bowl. As long as the drinking fluid is below the lip of the cup, you should be fine. It's basically isolating the dry ice while letting the fog settle on top of the fluid in the punch bowl. That way you have the fogging effect, but the dry ice never touches the liquid you are drinking.

Steps are:
Fill your punch bowl or serving bowl with whatever you want to drink.
Get a cup that will fit into your bowl but is taller than where your liquid line is.
Put in the dry ice with some warm water into the cup.
Place the cup into the bowl.
The fog will fill the cup and then run over into the punch bowl.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

It can't come into contact with mucous membranes/skin. So I wouldnt use it.


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

I've done it for a party and just used a large chunk and no one was hurt. Just depends on your guests. If there are children pre-serve drinks or have someone keep an eye out for it the whole time.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks boobear, thats an option I hadnt thought of. I was thinking of putting a wire mesh collander upside down in the punch bowl with the dry ice inside of it. Some kind of heavy weight on top of it to keep it from floating to the surface. The wire mesh should keep any small chunks from floating around right? I planned on using large chunks of dry ice but as it wears down it might produce smaller pieces. Hopefully the wire mesh keeps it contained. Im going to have try this out way before the party. Too risky?


----------



## Illusionist (Aug 13, 2011)

I put a punch bowl with the drink in the middle of a black plastic cauldron. The outer inside bottom of the cauldron had the warm water and dry ice. This worked well because most people will dunk the server right in the middle to get the drink. The trick with dry ice is to exchange the cooled water for warm water to continue the cool overflowing fog effect. Almost a full-time job. If you don't maintain the water exchange, you still will be able to have the fog hover to the top of the cauldron, just not overflowing. I used the small size pieces last year. This year I am going to try the bigger chunks.

Illusionist


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i wouldnt do it myself (mainly cause i have kids all over the place) ... if you decide AGAINST it, something i do is take a NON POWDERED latex glove and fill it with water with red food coloring in it (or kool aid or punch...whatever) and float it in the punch bowl. looks like a severed hand in the bowl  just remember to freeze it FLAT and tie it well... LOL


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I do remember when I was in the 2nd grade they gave us apple juice from a cauldron with dry ice. I thought it was the coolest thing ever, but they did serve it for us so we never had the chance to accidentally drink dry ice. Science Steve might be able to help you with this.

http://youtu.be/z0sg2UlCK04

He offers a ton of science related videos on you tube that can be applied to neat Halloween party tricks. He says you can put dry ice directly into a drink (with thick gloves of course) let it sit for "a while" and then ladle it out. I'm not sure how long a while is. I would like to do this at my party as well, but am debating how long to let it sit....10 minutes, 20 minutes?
Anyway, if you do a search for science steve dry ice on you tube, he has a lot of videos. Hope this helps.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I was thinking of the double bowl method too. Put too bowls of staggering sizes inside each other, fill the outer portion with water and dry ice and fill the inner with punch.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I read somewhere to wrap the dry ice in cheesecloth in case it breaks off. I really want to use it for the effect but with a bunch of crazy 9 yr old boys running around here I don't dare. I can just see one of them reaching right in and grabbing it. The aren't scared of anything. LOL


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Pardon me I have an even dumber question...where do you even buy dry ice??
@rockplaysn, ah, thanks. shall check out my grocery store in oct. then!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'v always gotten it from my local grocery stores like Safeway and Kroger.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Instead of putting the dryice in the punch bowl you could just go to the thrift store any by jars for potion bottles. You could display them next to the punch for a chilling effect. Maybe put green food coloring in one and purple or blue in another?


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

I have done this many times.. Great effects and never a problem. Think of adding lights ( submersible tea lights, multicolor ) to the drink for eerie blinking bubbling colors.

- Don't use a real big block. As it cools the drink it tends to build up a coat of ice around itself, effectively sealing itself. It is breaking this chunk up that tends to release the smaller pieces that people "could" pick up for their drinks.

- The smaller pieces ( not pellets ) are good for punch bowls. the dry ice drops to the bottom and bubbles. When it shrinks down near the size of a quarter..it will surface. By this time you need to change the block anyhow ( either due to lack of fog or lack of drink in the bowl ).

- Have also used the small pellets ( chips ) in glasses for adult drinks. Make sure there is at least 1-2 inches from the top of the glass for bubbling. As long as the ice is in the bottom of the drink, no problem. But even momentary contact on the lips, the liquid drink seems to insulate against it sticking an burning your lips. the RARE and brief contact has never hurt anyone yet.

- Carbonated drinks will freeze up like a slushy, and taste flat.

- AND where ever you set up the bowl with dry ice.. remember the fog can leave moisture behind as it flows over surfaces.... if you done want your table water stained, cover it well. I like a plastic cloth, and then sit the punchbowl on a large bloody rag. the cotton will draw some of the moisture.

There are so many fun things that you can do... just experiment some.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

We live in an age where everyone is so dang concerned about the worst happening that no one trys anything fun and amazing. I have meny fond memories of dry ice in the punch bowl and non of us kids was moron enough to try to eat the stuff. Dry ice is amazing stuff. I work in a blood testing lab and "play" with the dry ice when shipping samples all the time. The stuff is harmless if you use common sence. All we need today is a bunch of kids who grow up scared of dry ice because the adults are paronoid that something bad might happen if dry ice is used at a party. Come on people, we are freekin' haunters and we need to enjoy the holiday and bring back all the "retro" goodness we remember as kids for the children of today.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

savagehaunter said:


> We live in an age where everyone is so dang concerned about the worst happening that no one trys anything fun and amazing. I have meny fond memories of dry ice in the punch bowl and non of us kids was moron enough to try to eat the stuff. Dry ice is amazing stuff. I work in a blood testing lab and "play" with the dry ice when shipping samples all the time. The stuff is harmless if you use common sence. All we need today is a bunch of kids who grow up scared of dry ice because the adults are paronoid that something bad might happen if dry ice is used at a party. Come on people, we are freekin' haunters and we need to enjoy the holiday and bring back all the "retro" goodness we remember as kids for the children of today.


I am laughing because a few yrs ago I would said the same thing. However, hanging out with these boys all the time I see what moronic things they are cabaple of doing. If we were having a small party I would probaby use it but our parties are so big I can't monitor the stuff. There is one boy in particular who's on meds for various reasons. I worry about him the most. LOL Maybe I'll have a smaller get together sometime in Oct and use it then.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

I get my dry ice at my local Airgas, they are a welding supply company with branches all over. Make sure to take a cooler that does not seal shut, like a lunch cooler. A tightly sealed cooler can explode. And wear gloves.


----------



## TuckerZ (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, i usually break up the dry ice in to small chunks. One thing to try if you are worried about little kids is to have two bowls. One bowl inside of the other bowl. The outside would hold water and dry ice. That way you don't need to worry about dry ice getting in to kids punch.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

It is very cool! But, I did it in the punch last year and it was a chore. I put it in cheesecloth and right inside the punch. It looked great, but didn't last. So, by the time all the guests were there and enjoying the punch, it had lost most of the effect. I had too much to do and try to keep track of during the party to babysit the punch! LOL


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah once whatever it's in gets too cold it doesn't work well. I've been meaning to try it with an alcohol burner in a metal container outdoors and with an immersion heater indoors.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Have fun!*  *H1*


----------

